# paranormal tv



## erickbeehive (Jul 17, 2011)

does anyone enjoy paranormal tv shows? ever have anything 'unexplained' occur  on a call?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 17, 2011)

Once on the way back from a 3am trip to taco cabana we were driving down the road and this really weird smell filled the entire ambulance. It was horrible like brimstone and hellfire. We're pretty sure it was a ghost fart or possibly a poltergeist manifestation. At least that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## wadford (Jul 18, 2011)

LOL!! I love paranormal shows, Ghost Hunters. I always seem to end up watching them when its dark and I'm all by myself.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 18, 2011)

*I've watched "Lost Tapes" a couple times.*

HAhahahahaha!! Love the "home movies"/Blair Witch thing once or twice. Then, again, I've been known to watch "Howard the Ape" or "Robot Chicken" on occasion.
A family member watches them, and I am ejected when I hear the words "What was that?!" or "I feel cold!!" and start guffawing.
Yeah, I've had some wierd stuff, but it has always been explained, mostly.


----------



## shfd739 (Jul 18, 2011)

I avoid those shows and Ive never had anything happen on a call. I have heard that some of the local hospitals have had ghosts and occurences spotted in their basements or morgue areas. To date I havnt seen anything--but I dont go looking for it. I dont neccesarily believe in ghosts and I dont care to get proven they exist either.


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 20, 2011)

dont watch the shows too often but i guess i might want to since the service i was just hired by has been on one of them and supposedly the caught it on film in the upstairs of the station. looks like i'll be sleeping in the ambulance between calls on nightshift


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2011)

don't worry, I have a bunch if kids with a green van who solve such mysteries.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 21, 2011)

I do watch them from time to time, but I usually just end up getting freaked out and hiding under the covers 

I have heard a couple of pretty good stories from one of the Hospice nurses during my Hospice shift, not gonna lie, they scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Niccigsu (Jul 22, 2011)

yea I dont watch them. if the commercials come on for the shows I immediately change the channel....lol...i guess you can say I am a bit of a scaredy cat....lol


----------



## firecoins (Jul 22, 2011)

I used to enjoy shows on UFOs.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 22, 2011)

*Used to enjoy watching UFO's in the late Fifties-early Sixties.*

But they went and spoiled it by explaining them.


----------



## vamike (Jul 24, 2011)

Love them shows.  Im a big horror movie nut too.  My wife and kids hate em though.


----------



## scottyb (Jul 24, 2011)

I watch them from time to time.  I enjoy the Ghost Adventures on The Travel Channel.   Because even when it is not interesting from a paranormal aspect, I think those guys are pretty out there.


----------

